# Rear End Fit ? '67 into a '69 GTO ??



## Lfryklu (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Found a Posi rear end with 3:08 gears from a 1967 GTO.

Been hearing from some of you guys that 3:08 is a pretty good all around gear ratio to go with.

Have a 4 Speed set up to match.

Question is: Will a '67 GTO rear end fit into a '69 GTO ?

What are any differences ?

Been told '68 - '72, but found this one... a '67

Appreciate the advice & help.

Lfryklu


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It'll bolt right in. I installed a '69 GTO rear end in my '67 GTO, and it's an exact match. No difference at all except the casting numbers. Go for it. You'll love the 3.08's in a street car if you ever drive over 50 mph.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i believe the 69' would be around a half inch wider overall, otherwise they are the same but that just means you can get a little wider tire in there now.


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

Direct fit just like the others said. The overall width is 1 inch narrower, but all attach points are the same.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My '67 and my '69 rear ends measure exactly the same. No difference. The '64-'66 units were 1 full inch narrower.


----------

